# Night of the Beaver



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Run for your lives!

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=8167975


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Wildlife officials later captured and put down a beaver about 500 yards from where the child was attacked."

(giggle)


----------

